# Application rate for Quali-Pro Negate 37WG



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a horrible infestation of Poa annua in my Bermuda lawn and buying Monument in bulk to control it was a little beyond my budget.
I found that Quali-Pro Negate 37WG is also very effective against Poa Annua but this is only avaliable for applicaton greater than 1 acre.
I was planning to but this and use it for my 6500 sq ft lawn with a broadcast application. What would be the appliaction rate based on the acre rate?
For the acre it is 1.5 oz / acre with 20 to 80 gl of water.
According to my calculation it would be 0.034 oz / 1000 sq ft with 0.5 to 2 gl of water.

Am I correct?

Here is the link to the label 
https://www.domyown.com/msds/QUALIPRONEGATE37WGLABEL.pdf


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks right.

There are 43,560 square feet in an acre, so just divide the acre rate by 43.56 to get the 1,000 square feet rate.

Just note that since the product is a WG that is ounces weight, not fluid ounces.

Also, for a rate that low I would probably convert to grams and use a gram scale to measure the dose.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> Looks right.
> 
> There are 43,560 square feet in an acre, so just divide the acre rate by 43.56 to get the 1,000 square feet rate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ware. Even I was thinking to use grams scale.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

This is a cross post because I think this is important enough as it applies to "splitting up" WG type products into smaller applications.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7084

Yes, you can use Negate 37WG on your Bermudagrass now to control poa annua (annual bluegrass). You can apply to either dormant grass or when the grass is fully green, but you do not want to apply a post-emergent like this while the grass is in transition, such as during Spring green-up.

For poa annua, you would use 1.5 oz per Acre. *If you are treating an area smaller than 1 Acre, then the manufacturer recommends diluting the entire 1.5 oz bottle in a gallon of water first (not in your sprayer but in a separate container) since there are different sized prills in the concentrate. You would then use 3 oz of your mixed solution in at least 1 gallon of water per 1000 square feet.* The remaining initial solution can be stored for 2-4 weeks, just be sure you agitate the solution before mixing and re-applying. You can reapply on your dormant turf after 2 weeks if the target weeds are still present.​


----------

